# Samsung's 82-Inch Display Has Built-In Computer



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I want one! (Or two, three, four...) 
*Samsung's 82-Inch Display Has Built-In Computer*


> February 28, 2008 | by Rachel Cericola
> 
> Wonder why so many flights are late? They are waiting on the A/V geeks that are drooling over Samsung's SyncMaster 820DXn. [Loved this line, had to leave it in too...]
> 
> ...


But will the forthcoming DIRECTV PC client run on this one? 

(Ouch! $76k, I could buy many front projectors and many computers for that price.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> (Ouch! $76k, I could buy many front projectors and many computers for that price.)


You said it. You can pick up the Panny 103" plasma for a paltry $60k and add your own kick-ass PC to it for a lot less.  /steve


----------

